# Who does amp repair (Steg, Sinfoni, Soundstream, etc.)



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

I was reading several older threads yesterday, about having repairs done. Saw mention of the Basic Car Audio Electronics site, Perry Babin, Stephen Mantz, even our own TrickyRicky, but rarely any feedback on any of these (to be fair, I saw one positive review of Ricky's work  ). 

Anybody have first-hand experience with a reputable tech in the US? I have a stack of units I need looked at, all worth fixing (because of condition, desirability, and value). Seems like most of the local independent service shops have dried up and blown away.

What I need looked at:


A Steg K2.04 in protect mode
A Sinfoni Shadow 100.2spx that blows the internal fuse as soon as it turns on
A Sinfoni Powerblock that I just want to get tested for peace of mind
A Soundstream DA-2 (not car audio, and a 240v unit, to boot) that turns on, but has no output

Rather than turning these into wall art, I'd like to get them fixed. Who's got the skills, reputation, and patience to look at these? I'm not in a hurry to get them back, but I don't want to get the "Wade Stewart service", either.


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Perry Babin is the Godfather of amp repair, and is the closest thing to a mentor I've had regarding amp repair. If you can manage to get him to find the time to look at your amps then you will certainly not be dissapointed.

Mantz... I've never delt with his shop personally, but I have only heard more bad than good.

I'm sure TrickyRicky could help you out, best bet is to send him a pm and see if you feel comfortable with him.

I would love to personally help you out, but at the moment I just have far too many projects to tackle. Also considering we are on seperate coasts, I'm sure that shipping would be a small fortune


----------



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for your input!

I've already been in contact with TrickyRicky, and based on our conversation and examples of his work, I'm going to pack everything up and ship it to him.

I'll be sure to report back on my experience with him. If there's someone in our midst who's reputable and capable, people need to hear more about them!


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

is "no news is good news" or is this "don't say anything if you can't say something nice" 

...


----------



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

cajunner said:


> is "no news is good news" or is this "don't say anything if you can't say something nice"
> 
> ...


It's "I haven't gotten off my lazy ass and shipped them to Ricky, yet".


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

Freedom First said:


> Thanks for your input!
> 
> I've already been in contact with TrickyRicky, and based on our conversation and examples of his work, I'm going to pack everything up and ship it to him.
> 
> I'll be sure to report back on my experience with him. If there's someone in our midst who's reputable and capable, people need to hear more about them!


I have personally dealt with Ricky on two different occasions. One PPI amp and one PG amp. Both times were smooth as could be, excellent communication and excellent work. You can tell that he really enjoys working on different pieces and if he funds any weaknesses in a component he'll tell you if it can be upgraded to help prevent future problems. You'll be happy with him!


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Any thoughts of selling the Sinfoni OP? Just curious..

Great idea on posting actual dealings with "our own". Ive thought of using Tricky to repair a couple Audio Arts I have, he seems to know AA very well. I have an old Blade id like looked at also.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

my tech is in Vegas. I am sure he can help. pm me if interested.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

hey, you need it fixed or what? my tech is much better than Zed. I garantee


----------



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

Just bumping this back up, as I FINALLY got my amps into TrickyRicky's hands...

You want to know what's going on with your stuff, every step of the way? Send them to him. He's kept me regularly updated with the process, sent me link to videos of my stuff being tested, and speaking of testing... really giving them a proper workout, to ensure that they're up to his high standards, and 100% healthy before shipping them back.

I wish I hadn't waited so long to ship them to him, but I'm very glad I did!! I'll give another update, after I get them back.

Incidentally, I found a local shop (a deplorable pit of a repair shop, but the proprietor knows his stuff) to repair my Soundstream DA-2's. They're back in my HT rack, functioning flawlessly.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

Freedom First said:


> Just bumping this back up, as I FINALLY got my amps into TrickyRicky's hands...
> 
> You want to know what's going on with your stuff, every step of the way? Send them to him. He's kept me regularly updated with the process, sent me link to videos of my stuff being tested, and speaking of testing... really giving them a proper workout, to ensure that they're up to his high standards, and 100% healthy before shipping them back.
> 
> ...


I've got one of those in need for service too. What do you think of yours? What are they powering?


----------



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

kappa546 said:


> I've got one of those in need for service too. What do you think of yours? What are they powering?


I've got 7 of them in my HT rack (6 currently in use), powering an older (circa 1990's) Fosgate Audionics 7.2 system. The sub amps are bridged, the rest are running stereo. All speakers in the system are 4ohm. In a word? Overkill. Very clean sounding for amps with switching power supplies (mine are 240v versions), and gobs of power on tap. I had a trio of Fosgate 4200's that I replaced with these, when I had a dedicated 50A 240v line run for my home theater rack.


----------



## rallypoint_1 (Oct 26, 2011)

I too used TrickyRicky for my A/D/S PQ8. I pm'd him and he responded quickly!! Sent him my amp. He diagnosed, recommended and repaired very fast!! There was no lack of communication between him and I. Very professional!! Cant wait to get amp back!! I will post as well in his vouch thread.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

Freedom First said:


> I've got 7 of them in my HT rack (6 currently in use), powering an older (circa 1990's) Fosgate Audionics 7.2 system. The sub amps are bridged, the rest are running stereo. All speakers in the system are 4ohm. In a word? Overkill. Very clean sounding for amps with switching power supplies (mine are 240v versions), and gobs of power on tap. I had a trio of Fosgate 4200's that I replaced with these, when I had a dedicated 50A 240v line run for my home theater rack.


WOW, overkill is right. That's awesome, I'd be happy with a second.


----------

